# Rabid Whitle Pigs



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you ever had one of those moments when you wake up, knowing absolutely nothing? There I was, looking into the clear blue sky, 9,800 ft above sea level, starring down a *whistle pig* about to pounce on my head. Fortunately for me, I had on my *Sweet Rocker Fullface*.

*CKS Squad Review: DK Kellum Reviews The Sweet Rocker Full Face Whitewater Kayak Helmet | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog*


----------

